# dunno if anyone has tried this.......



## DarrenCT (May 20, 2008)

I have my 06 M6, an aem cai, stock muffler delete (welded straight pipes in place)and a handheld tune......car runs awesome, no dead/ flat spots anywhere.... something i did differently was no to remove the hood scoop inserts, but to reverse them and make the air duct a little more open... what I have found is that with ANY cai, it allows more air in, @ a higher velocity, but really doesn't kee the air "cool" because the intake tube gets hot from the engine bay heat. BUT, by reversing the airscoops, it directs the air directly over the intake tube, keeping it much cooler, I can drive for a long time and the aluminum tube is barely warm this way....

I thought abou removing them all together, but the air coming in looks like it goes more into the hood, rather than the engine bay.....

anyone else try this set up or similar one?

Car runs crisp, clean, and strong as hell.....


----------



## mdbomgoat (Feb 24, 2009)

Never thought of that, I just removed mine, sounds interesting


----------

